# Other Makes Xebra Truck Zap All Electric Alternative Fuel Vehicle-No Reserve



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $2,350.00* (1 Bid)
End Date: Saturday Apr-28-2012 7:21:30 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

